# Meet and greet - AL/TN



## Cheap Creeps Podcast (Apr 8, 2012)

Whoever lives in or around Huntsville, AL, I'd like to schedule a meetup some time soon. If you live in and around Fayetteville/Elora, TN area, you're invited, too. Please PM me or email. Email me at [email protected]. I'd like to get a head count before we decide a venue. The place, however, has to be on the shuttle route , or Huntsville Hospital area. I posted it in the Southeastern Haunters page, to no avail. Please RSVP. Thanks. I'd like to do a Haunt Forum/Halloween Forum crossover.


----------

